
Show HN: UX Insights on largest e-commerce app – Amazon - vipul4vb
http://canvasflip.com/blog/index.php/2016/04/05/amazon-in-making/
======
brudgers
Because the spirit of "Show HN" is for things people can try out or play with
[1], this would probably be better as an "Ask HN". But even then, with all the
links it would perhaps be best shared as a blog post and a regular submission.

[1]: Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

